# Japanese wood worker



## radicalmechancial

I am looking for an opportunity to come to Japan for an open period and work as a woodworker/cabinetmaker/joiner/carpenter. I have been all of these as well as a artist and teacher here in the US for 12 years. I am looking for a working adventure and an opportunity to experience japanese culture. I would appreciate any avenues or pathways that may afford me the chance to broaden my horizons. Thanks.


----------

